# Squirting spider?!



## Ryoga (Sep 12, 2007)

I was showing off my juvie P. metallica a few weeks ago.  I had it out on my hand when it emitted what appeared to be a very deliberate, possibly aimed squirt of clear liquid out of it's abdomen.  This didn't appear to be a normal defecation; it raised it's abdomen deliberately, and the stream was like a squirt gun, shooting a clear fluid in a clean shot that went a few feet and hit the person I was showing the spider to in the chest.

Has anyone observed this phenomenon before?  Is this a well-documented behavior that I'm just unaware of?  Or is this something totally new that I should publish a thesis on to earn an honorary degree in arachnology?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Face Palm 1


----------



## DrAce (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like poo to me.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep it's T poo. Avics and pokies when overly excited will shoot poo. Avics tend to be better at aiming first before they shoot lol. And they have pretty good distance too. It's common, don't worry she is not sick or anything.


----------



## Ryoga (Sep 12, 2007)

I wasn't worried, as it's in fine condition, and even molted two days ago!  (Will hopefully know sex soon.  )  I was just curious, as I hadn't seen this happen before.


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ryoga said:


> I wasn't worried, as it's in fine condition, and even molted two days ago!  (Will hopefully know sex soon.  )  I was just curious, as I hadn't seen this happen before.


You were holdin it  two days after it molted?.....Doesn't need to recover from the molt 100% before you  mess with it?


----------



## Ryoga (Sep 12, 2007)

No no, I was holding it a few weeks ago.  It molted two days ago.  I don't touch them for at least a week after they molt!

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Arachnotized (Sep 13, 2007)

"shooting a clear fluid in a clean shot that went a few feet and hit the person I was showing the spider to in the chest."

  Hahaha....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## funnylori (Sep 13, 2007)

You have just witnessed the phenomena known lovingly as the "Arachnopoo canon." 

Always make sure your face is out of the line of fire whenever showing an Avic or pokie because their aim is sure and true.


----------



## Ryoga (Sep 13, 2007)

Heheh, I'll keep that in mind!  I was pretty surprised when it happened, as was the target!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 13, 2007)

And I thought it was bad for my cornsnake to unload on me whenever I was showing her off for educational purposes   

Do they make diapers for T's? ..I'm just kidding!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 13, 2007)

funnylori said:


> You have just witnessed the phenomena known lovingly as the "Arachnopoo canon."
> 
> Always make sure your face is out of the line of fire whenever showing an Avic or pokie because their aim is sure and true.


And, most of all, don't yawn!!!!


----------



## Bosing (Sep 14, 2007)

Merfolk said:


> And, most of all, don't yawn!!!!



ewww... I could only imagine... haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## julesee (Sep 14, 2007)

my versicolor did this to me a while back..hah, it kind of smells like...tuna-ish?  i thought the odor was kind of odd, not your normal ol' fecal odor.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 14, 2007)

.....*hystericallaughingcoffeeshootingfrommynoseandchoking*....
OMFGLOLOLOLOLOL
Welcome to the hobby.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## STAC (Jul 10, 2019)

Was just watching my St Andrew's Cross spider make a snack of a chinch bug. When finished, she dropped the carcass, then casually shot a clear liquid nearly a foot away. New to the hobby, still--I should have wondered about elimination--everybody does it


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 10, 2019)

This thread is over 10 years old.. Thank God!  Zombie thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 10, 2019)

Old threads show up under Similar Threads, I keep running into them myself and wanting to comment...only to see its from 2010....2002....Sigh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 10, 2019)

Using the search function is constantly being stressed on this forum and, as a result of using it, old threads will sometimes be resurrected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## STAC (Jul 10, 2019)

What is wrong with responding to/reviving old threads? This site seems a good one, with a lot of information. Would you characterize its interactivity as largely positive and helpful, or aimed at squelching newbs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bosing said:


> ewww... I could only imagine... haha


It's not so bad after you have been in plumbing for a while lol ya kinda get use to getting the poo shoe. Or the REAL stank eye if you know what I mean 

2007.....oh.....this is embarrassing...


----------



## STAC (Jul 10, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> It's not so bad after you have been in plumbing for a while lol ya kinda get use to getting the poo shoe. Or the REAL stank eye if you know what I mean
> 
> 2007.....oh.....this is embarrassing...


A little off topic, but have to ask, since I am not a subscriber to many sites. What's the big deal about reviving a thread? I witnessed this (sort of alarming) spider behavior I'd never seen this morning, and there was this thread, granted pretty old.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 10, 2019)

STAC said:


> A little off topic, but have to ask, since I am not a subscriber to many sites. What's the big deal about reviving a thread? I witnessed this (sort of alarming) spider behavior I'd never seen this morning, and there was this thread, granted pretty old.


You know I'm not really sure. I am probably the worst for commenting on old threads, I have people reminding me everytime I do lol. Maybe it just bugs people because I don't pay good enough attention. But I'm with you,I wish I knew also.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 10, 2019)

STAC said:


> What is wrong with responding to/reviving old threads? This site seems a good one, with a lot of information.


Yep, nothing wrong with a revival here and there.  But one thing to always consider is that this hobby is constantly evolving, and even a 4 year old can sometimes contain old dated info that's not always the best to lean on.   

Also, often many or all of the people within an old thread are gone from the AB scene.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 10, 2019)

cold blood said:


> Yep, nothing wrong with a revival here and there.  But one thing to always consider is that this hobby is constantly evolving, and even a 4 year old can sometimes contain old dated info that's not always the best to lean on.
> 
> Also, often many or all of the people within an old thread are gone from the AB scene.


That makes sense there. I get to excited and start typing away. I commented on this thread right after people were talking about how it's an old thread  I embarrass myself

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 10, 2019)

STAC said:


> What is wrong with responding to/reviving old threads? This site seems a good one, with a lot of information. Would you characterize its interactivity as largely positive and helpful, or aimed at squelching newbs?


I see nothing wrong with reviving old threads. Firstly, they do answer a lot of very commonly asked questions. Secondly, questioning some of the old practices is very good - especially since things have changed dramatically in 20 years and questioning old practices allows for people to respond with more updated information.
You're going to get a lot of comments that you've revived old threads, but there is nothing wrong with bringing up inconsistencies with information and asking for clarification of the more outdated information. Just as long as people understand that, if they are responding directly to the original poster, they might not be around to see it anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Jul 10, 2019)

LMAOOOOOO I've kept Ts for over 2 years now and this is new to me. You learn something every day.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 11, 2019)

STAC said:


> What is wrong with responding to/reviving old threads? This site seems a good one, with a lot of information. Would you characterize its interactivity as largely positive and helpful, or aimed at squelching newbs?


Reviving an old thread is fine if you have something worth adding.  If it's just an amusing comment or anecdote, on the other hand, it might be better not to revive the thread.

If you have your own care or enclosure question, we'd prefer you start your own thread rather than reviving an old thread, as people may just respond to the OP (early posts in a thread are more likely to be read) or not recognize your question as a distinct issue that still needs to be addressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aarantula (Jul 11, 2019)

Old thread or not, that dudes brave for handling a P. Metallica!


----------



## cold blood (Jul 11, 2019)

Aarantula said:


> Old thread or not, that dudes brave for handling a P. Metallica!


Brave and stupid are often confused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

